# how to fix this broken sprinkler pipe



## Wolfen (Feb 22, 2011)

hi guys, can someone suggest a simple way to fix this, I have not fixed anything like it before.. many thanks.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

1. Is that the last head? Can't tell in the photo.
2. I supposed you have not glued pvc pipe before? Just asking.
3. Do you have an established plumbing supply store nearby? Not Xmart.
4. Do you mind spending a few dollars for tools to use later?

This is one of those things that is simple to repair and buying a few supplies and tools is still cheaper than paying someone.

Remove the nozzle from the socket. Or, take the whole thing with you to a plumbing supply house and they can show you how and sell you what you need.

You will need:
Something to cut the pipe with, cleaner, solvent, new elbow (ell).


You need to cut the broken end of the pipe off even. Use a hacksaw blade or pvc pipe cutter. Clean the cut end of burrs, etc. Use a pocketknife, sandpaper, etc. Use cleaner, then solvent on both pieces. Most of the solvent (glue) should go on the pipe, just a little on the inside edge of the elbow. At this point you only have a few seconds to work so have everything ready before you start. Push the pieces together, twist 1/4 turn, and hold for 10-20 seconds. I like to dry fit them together and make a reference mark on both pieces with a pencil or sharpie for the point where they should be at completion. Start with the pieces about 1/4 turn from where they should end then push and twist until both marks are re-aligned. I find it easier to look at two marks side by side than trying to look at the fitting to see if it is straight up when you only have a couple of seconds. 

Cleaner and solvent should be about $3 each, pvc cutter about $10 or cheap hacksaw for $5, elbow $0.69.


Good luck.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A good explanation of how to do the repair. The good news is it will not be especially expensive. 

I would address what caused the pipe to fracture though. My guess is over time you have wacked that sprinkler head with a mower wheel too many times? You might want to move it in a bit from you brick edging and maybe pack it in sand or something.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Wolfen, where it's broke you will need to replace the fitting that the head threads into. Is it the end of line there or does it contunue on? You already have done the hard part, digging it up. The rest is just fittings and glue.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

(1) tee with a threaded bull to take the spinkler hat (1)coupling dig back the covered piping on the other side of the hat about foot or so..short piece of pvc pipe that diameter and a hack saw and can of glue and your done slip the tee into the exsisting broken pipe with the spray hat screwed in and set to the up position...cut the pipe on the right just past the old tee 6" couple it up with a new cut piece of pipe,and slip the other end into the new tee...next:thumbsup: you might also find a reducing coupling that will slip over the left side broken pipe and slip inside the tee broken pipe...basically slip inside the diameter of the feed pipe...home improvements might not have it but a plumbing place will :wink:bring a short piece of pipe to see if it will go inside if you go with the reducing coupling or even called a reducing bushing with someplaces..with this no cutting or other fitting just glue and a file to clean the inside diameter out on that


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Previous two posters-

Note the DATE.


----------

